# Do you wear bra around the house?



## Kristisha

As the thread title is saying, do stay braless around the house when is only you and you H ?

And do your H finds sexy?:smthumbup:


----------



## Livvie

As soon as I come home it comes off!


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
My wife generally wears very little around the house


----------



## Kristisha




----------



## Mr.Fisty

Hell yeah, and they make wonderful launchers for water balloons as a plus! Two balloons for one launch.


----------



## Chris42

I find my wife very sexy both with and without a bra- but wearing a bra does make a difference. If it's a choice between the usual baggy t-shirt with no bra and pajama pants (95% of the time) or something like a tank top with a sexy bra showing- well- there's no choice there. I like the visual of the sexy underthings, picturing taking them off, etc.
I'm not talking about wearing a bra just to have one on- but wearing something even a little revealing with something sexy showing underneath will get his visual mind working- trust me!


----------



## thatbpguy

Me? Never. As to wifey, when she doesn't, she gets a visit from me- very close & personal.


----------



## scatty

No bra. A/C on high. Bouncing down the stairs. Hot sex.


----------



## Giro flee

I always wear a bra, unless I'm in bed.


----------



## Happilymarried25

I'd a 36DDD so I always wear a bra, except in bed.


----------



## luvinhim

yes i wear a bra until i go to bed. i have boys at home and i do not think they want to see their mother's nipples


----------



## Rowan

I always wear a bra unless I'm in bed. Actually, I sometimes also sleep in a bra.


----------



## Kristisha

Personal said:


> My wife has very perky B cup size breasts and except for when she's at work or travelling to and from there, she usually goes braless (just for me) whether she is out or at home.
> 
> And I do think it is sexy.


 Am the same, because they are small I can't see the point in wearing a bra well apart from work


----------



## familiarity

I always wear bra, just the normal bra. And sleep in it, regardless of summer or winter time.

I have the habit of in the summer when it extremely hot. When I come back from work, as soon as I walk in the door; I immediately ook off my blouse and jeans and high heels. 
And I wear my bra and underwear walk around the house, lol

Pretty sure my husband doesn't mind seeing his wife in bra and underwear around the house. But it a died-hard summer time habit of mine.
When in bed at night, is just bra and underwear and I sleep in it. 

Never once in my life I wear sexy lingerie, I don't have any sexy lingerie at all, never own one. 
I asked my husbands if he needs me wear sexy lingerie, he said 'No'. 

At first I thought he just sweet talk me, but then I see that he meant it because he get turn on simply just by see me wearing his shirt while cooking. 
I wear his shirt, and that alone turn him on. His words match his actions, he meant what he said. 
I feel blessed to be his wife.


----------



## melw74

I always wear a bra around the house it comes off when i have a bath and put my pj's on.

If i did not wear one they would hang down and i think it looks horrible.


----------



## Jellybeans

I pretty much only remove my bra if I am ready for bed. Or if I am lounging before bed.


----------



## fitchick1961

I only ever wear a bra at work, nowhere else. We have no young kids around the house.


----------



## Miss Taken

Except for sex, showers or swimming, I usually wear a bra. I have a larger bust so I just find it more comfortable to be honest.


----------



## Amplexor

Not any more. My wife said it creeps her out.


----------



## Kristisha

Amplexor said:


> Not any more. My wife said it creeps her out.




Why?


----------



## Runs like Dog

My house is too large for a bra


----------



## BradWesley

Amplexor said:


> Not any more. My wife said it creeps her out.


Amp

Of course it begs the question.

Is it a bro or a manssiere?


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Moobs needs support as well. Females love it when the moobs jiggle like jello, and that is why I have decided to gain weight.

Nothing screams sexy when you take off your bro and your partner screams moobies in excitement!

Yay, I have a reason to post about moobies again!

So all you fellas out there with moobs, shake it like it is hawt!


----------



## frusdil

Nope, the minute I'm home it comes off!!


----------



## nirvana

Many of you ladies forget that for men, taking a woman's bra off is like opening a present. During the initial minutes of foreplay, part of the turn-on is to take the woman's top off, tug at the bra strap clumsily like you cannot wait for it to come off, unhook and whip it off with a "struggle" while intense kissing.  So I guess mixing it up is good, sometimes my wife takes it off and it is a nice surprise. Else I like to see her hot bod in a bra and that is enticing. This summer I am going to ask her to sleep with just her bra on to stay cool at night. She may be a bit conservative for it. 

These days I give her nice back rubs taking her top off, then bra off, rubbing lotion all over. At times it leads to sex if she isn't too tired. But I avoid giving the impression that I am doing this hoping for sex. Women don't like that!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

When the kids aren't home... FREEDOM... But yeah forget the bra when it's just us...that's "get creative with the lingerie" time.. cooking in heels for breakfast & all ... 

In the summer months.. I wear lots of spaghetti string shirts like this.. where the support is "built in".. easy access in a moment alone too...












nirvana said:


> *Many of you ladies forget that for men, taking a woman's bra off is like opening a present. During the initial minutes of foreplay, part of the turn-on is to take the woman's top off, tug at the bra strap clumsily like you cannot wait for it to come off, unhook and whip it off with a "struggle" while intense kissing.  *


This is true.. I remember those days when we were dating.. he was always unsnapping me.. sweet... he still fumbles today.


----------



## UMP

Kristisha said:


> As the thread title is saying, do stay braless around the house when is only you and you H ?
> 
> And do your H finds sexy?:smthumbup:


Well, 
To be honest, in order for us to make an informed decision on this subject, we need before and after pictures of every one involved.
No need to show a face, full breast shots will be fine.
In fact, please post three pictures. One with bra, one without bra under a preferably wet tee shirt and then one natural shot. I am certain once we get these valuable details out in the open, we can help you ladies make the right choice.

I'm always here to help.


----------



## Holland

10DD here, yes I wear a bra at home, these boobs are too big to go braless and be comfortable. I only own sexy bras though (except for my gym bras). I sleep naked so no bra at night.

If the question was "do you wear undies at home?" The answer would be no, I go commando pretty much 95% of the time even when we go out haha. I do dress up in sexy lingerie though just for him.


----------



## CantePe

I can't wear them. I have to layer my clothes. I have a cleft sternum, bras make it hard to breathe.


----------



## the2ofus

Depends on what else I'm wearing, if I have a shirt on I generally have some kind of support on. But once we are loungng in our room at night I rarely have a shirt or bra on.


----------



## Kristisha

CantePe said:


> I can't wear them. I have to layer my clothes. I have a cleft sternum, bras make it hard to breathe.


Not even sport bras ?


----------



## Kristisha

Personal said:


> Except for when it's really cold my wife sleeps naked all of the time and sometimes goes out without any undies on as well.


You lucky duck:wink2:


----------



## pidge70

Bras are the worst. If I didn't need one, I would never wear one again.


----------



## nirvana

What nice wives you all have...


----------



## Holland

Personal said:


> Except for when it's really cold my wife sleeps naked all of the time and sometimes goes out without any undies on as well.


Is colder where I live but I find sleeping naked is actually warmer in winter with a warm body next to me. We have a nice little ritual here, Mr H gets out of the shower first and then warms up my side of the bed, got to love that


----------



## CantePe

Kristisha said:


> Not even sport bras ?


No, have even tried really well professional fitted bras.

My ribs don't connect to a sternum, don't have a xaphoid process either and the ribs are very broadly rounded as well as independent of each other. Also have two extra "floating ribs" on one side and one extra on the other. I have diaphragm exposure and no cardiac exposure. It is a birth defect they missed and should have been corrected in childhood but I refuse to do it now because it would put me flat on my back in recovery for 6 months or more.

Also to me, I'm not broken like the doctors seem to imply. Just different is all.

I'm not big chested so layering works.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

No!! I set my ample girls FREE the first second I have. Sometimes thats in the truck before I get home!


----------



## morituri

Blossom Leigh said:


> No!! I set my ample girls FREE the first second I have. Sometimes thats in the truck before I get home!


Hopefully not while driving. Just think of the massive traffic pile up.>


----------



## nirvana

I am not into massive "girls". There is something like too much. The max is a C. I like larger Bs too. The rule of thumb is that it should be just as large as to get noticed in comparison to the lady's body frame. If it is too large, it puts me off, though I am a boob man.


----------



## NWCooper

Well, some of us just got what we were given..no choice in the matter. DD here, would love to have them much smaller, but I just grin and bear it and my husband just grins &#55357;&#56860;

ETA, mine comes off whenever possible, stupid under wires....


----------



## Blossom Leigh

morituri said:


> Hopefully not while driving. Just think of the massive traffic pile up.>


Lol! Not that can be seen silly...


----------



## SunnyWife

If it's every just me & Hubby at home I would go bra-less for sure. As it is we have 1 young adult and 3 teenagers now so it'll be a few years until I can again. I imagine a lot of things will change when we are empty-nesters... not that I am wishing the time away!


----------



## Kristisha

Personal said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Funnily enough when I met my wife 19 years ago she never slept naked, after a couple of weeks of dating though she's slept naked ever since.


You made her feel comfortable :grin2:


----------



## Kristisha

CantePe said:


> No, have even tried really well professional fitted bras.
> 
> My ribs don't connect to a sternum, don't have a xaphoid process either and the ribs are very broadly rounded as well as independent of each other. Also have two extra "floating ribs" on one side and one extra on the other. I have diaphragm exposure and no cardiac exposure. It is a birth defect they missed and should have been corrected in childhood but I refuse to do it now because it would put me flat on my back in recovery for 6 months or more.
> 
> Also to me, I'm not broken like the doctors seem to imply. Just different is all.
> 
> I'm not big chested so layering works.



You made the best of it!:smile2:


----------



## Rowan

Most women actually wear the wrong size bra, which is, I think, why so many women find them uncomfortable. There should be no pinching, binding, squeezing or pulling. The underwire should never even be felt and should lay against the body fully, without touching the breasts. A professional fitting - from a high-end lingerie department or a specialty boutique, not the VS in the mall - is _well_ worth it. 

A well-fitting bra actually makes me _more_ comfortable than going without, because I need some support. I also sleep in a bra (all of my bras are underwire) fairly often, because it eliminates the pinching that can sometimes happen when I roll over and my bare breast gets caught under me or between my arm and the bed. Ladies with perkier girls probably don't have that issue. I, however, went from an A to a D within the first 5 months of my pregnancy 16 years ago and then back down to a full-B/small-C. 

Yay, tennis-ball-in-a-sock boobs!


----------



## thatbpguy

Blossom Leigh said:


> No!! I set my ample girls FREE the first second I have. Sometimes thats in the truck before I get home!


This reminds me of something I saw the other day...

It's still a mystery of the universe how a woman removes her bra with a shirt on, but as I was waiting for the train in downtown Portland, this gal is waiting at a red light in her car and she is removing her bra (with her shirt on) and then once she has it out she hangs it over the rear view mirror and continues on with it dangling there. Sure wish I knew the _rest_ of the story, but alas...


----------



## Blossom Leigh

thatbpguy said:


> This reminds me of something I saw the other day...
> 
> It's still a mystery of the universe how a woman removes her bra with a shirt on, but as I was waiting for the train in downtown Portland, this gal is waiting at a red light in her car and she is removing her bra (with her shirt on) and then once she has it out she hangs it over the rear view mirror and continues on with it dangling there. Sure wish I knew the _rest_ of the story, but alas...


Yep and if I'm wearing a cardigan sometimes its off at work. Can't stand the things...


----------



## Holland

I agree Rowan, a good, well fitted bra should be comfortable.


----------



## nirvana

Rowan said:


> . I, however, went from an A to a D within the first 5 months of my pregnancy 16 years ago and then back down to a full-B/small-C.
> 
> Yay, tennis-ball-in-a-sock boobs!


Bet Mr Rowan was thrilled! :grin2:
My wife went up to a C or so when she was breastfeeding, and she looked hot like a stripper with her boobs spilling out. I couldn't resist myself, but she was in pain with all the feeding that she didn't think it was very funny when I complimented her.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Blossom Leigh said:


> Yep and if I'm wearing a cardigan sometimes its off at work. Can't stand the things...


Solution = pasties. No one knows the difference. Unless you need a bra for support to look right in clothes. There's also this company which truly lives up to its name and I have several of their bras...literally like wearing nothing at all (even though they do give support):

Comfort Bras & Bralettes | Yummie by Heather Thomson


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Always! Even while sleeping (one that is made for that purpose). I am a 34 DD - if a woman is that big and doesn't wear one, when she's 50 the nips will be even with her navel!


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Faithful Wife said:


> Solution = pasties. No one knows the difference. Unless you need a bra for support to look right in clothes. There's also this company which truly lives up to its name and I have several of their bras...literally like wearing nothing at all (even though they do give support):
> 
> Comfort Bras & Bralettes | Yummie by Heather Thomson


Cool! Thanks for the link. I'm Ee's so definitely need the support, but love soft!


----------



## Faithful Wife

SurpriseMyself said:


> Always! Even while sleeping (one that is made for that purpose). I am a 34 DD - if a woman is that big and doesn't wear one, when she's 50 the nips will be even with her navel!


This is true and is one reason I do wear a soft one to sleep in (see previous Yummie link).

I had a friend who was 76 years old and we used to work out together (doing gymnastics...yes she was doing gymnastics at 76!) I saw her naked once in the locker room and DAY-UM...she had the breasts of a 16 year old girl! The rest of her body looked her age or even older (skin damage) but her breasts were incredible. Granted, she had never had kids, but I know the reason her breasts were in such great shape is because she wore support bras every day of her adult life. It DOES make a difference when you get older, ladies. Take heed!


----------



## WandaJ

I wear almost always, unless wearing sport t-shirt with builtin bra. I need support. But not at night, at night everything goes free.


----------



## Faithful Wife

blossom leigh said:


> cool! Thanks for the link. I'm *ee's* so definitely need the support, but love soft!


bamm!!


----------



## Boottothehead

There is just something so satisfying about that moment when you unsling. If it's hot out, the minute I'm home from work, off comes the bra.


----------



## GusPolinski

All the guys are like...


----------



## WandaJ

Boottothehead said:


> There is just something so satisfying about that moment when you unsling. If it's hot out, the minute I'm home from work, off comes the bra.


It is. I visited once nude beach, and taking it all off was very freeing experience.


----------



## Kristisha

WandaJ said:


> It is. I visited once nude beach, and taking it all off was very freeing experience.


I was once as well and it was very liberating in a way:grin2:
Almost every time I go to the beach on Holliday the top comes off but I'm a bit concerned with the possibility of developing cancer...


----------



## WorkingWife

I never wear a bra around the house, I don't even notice that I'm taking it off when I come home. I find them on the couch, beside my computer, etc... But I also won't leave the house without one.

We hope to adopt older kids and I have seriously been worried about this - being braless in front of kids who are not biologically mine, so I was interested to see those who say their decision is affected by kids in the house. I am thinking a looser sports bra for around the house if we get the kids.

When I visit family/friends and stay at their place it drives me crazy to wear a bra in the evening while just relaxing. But I am very self conscious being braless around anyone but my husband though I am small busted.


----------



## lifeistooshort

I like to take it off but when my 14 and 12 year old sons are around i keep it on. They're at that age and I don't want them to be confused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

It is interesting to see how many of you ladies take it off as soon as you get home, who would have thought so many homes had braless women walking around lol 

So I was thinking about this more and I realised that one of the best parts of the day for me is when I take my bra off in the evening before shower/bed and do it while standing in front of the big guy. I love the look on his face when he sees me take it off and he gets to see my boobs. One of life's simple pleasures.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

I never wear a bra around the house. I actually get POed when husband has friends over and I have to wear one. 

I'm a 32B. So tiny. No support needed. But I do wear a bra when I go out because I have pronounced nipples, and also because I need the extra padding to fill out my shirts. 

Bras are not uncomfortable to me. I just get so darn hot and sweaty. So I prefer a little air breeze.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Boottothehead said:


> There is just something so satisfying about that moment when you *unsling*.



That just totally cracked me up! lol!


----------



## Livvie

WorkingWife said:


> I never wear a bra around the house, I don't even notice that I'm taking it off when I come home. I find them on the couch, beside my computer, etc... But I also won't leave the house without one.
> 
> We hope to adopt older kids and I have seriously been worried about this - being braless in front of kids who are not biologically mine, so I was interested to see those who say their decision is affected by kids in the house. I am thinking a looser sports bra for around the house if we get the kids.
> 
> When I visit family/friends and stay at their place it drives me crazy to wear a bra in the evening while just relaxing. But I am very self conscious being braless around anyone but my husband though I am small busted.


This is me, too! I only put one on at home if someone is coming over, for nipple coverage and extra shape.

For those with questions about kids, I do have two boys, so if it is cooler out I layer what I'm wearing at home with a cardigan (even jammies) and that adds more modesty in front of them.


----------



## Mrs. T

I am barely in the door before it is off. Unfortunately my husband is LD so I could stick them right in his face and it wouldn't affect him too much, but it sure does make me feel good to have the darn bra off!


----------



## Maricha75

If I don't have to go anywhere, at all, it is off. It has nothing to do with not fitting properly, and everything to do with being hot and sweaty. Mine are... well, I will just say they are over DDD. They have been for years, and after weight loss surgery, they hang as described by one poster above... I want them reduced, and my husband is supportive of this, when we have the money to do so. But the bra is off, whether kids are home or not. And I do have a 14 year old son who, when he was little, saw me breastfeeding his little sister and brother. So, mom in an oversized t-shirt, without a bra, doesn't even faze him. However, if I know we have company coming, or if any of the kids have friends over, I DO wear a bra. Tbh, if I could find a sports bra that would fit properly, and didn't cost both of my arms and legs to buy just one, I would switch to those, and wear all the time, I think.


----------



## Fancie217

I put a bra on when I get dressed for the day, if I am in p.j's or something I go around bra-less unless someone comes over. I hate it if I go out to get the mail or something and a neighbor walks by, I just do the uncomfortable cross arms thing. My oldest son is 10, so it may come to an end soon for awhile, but I will probably wear a tank top or something underneath to keep things a bit tamer if I think I can get away with it.


----------



## Mark72




----------



## Blossom Leigh

LOL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

Mark72 said:


>


----------



## Yeswecan

Kristisha said:


> As the thread title is saying, do stay braless around the house when is only you and you H ?
> 
> And do your H finds sexy?:smthumbup:


My W will let'em lose around the house. Makes life so much easier for me.


----------

